
HacKeyboard, a mechanical keyboard built from scratch - lelf
http://www.instructables.com/id/HacKeyboard-a-mechanical-keyboard-built-from-scrat/
======
escherize
Ever since I got to know and love the emacs macro feature (record a sequence
of commands, and replay it at a keypress), I've wanted to have this same
superpower at the hardware level. I'm making a keypad out of arcade buttons
[1], an old box, and a teensy [2]. I excpect I'll have to write the
record/playback code by myself (it's not too bad, there's an arduino / c-like
language), but has anyone heard of such a thing?

edit - Great! Looks like this keyboard has a macro ability built into it, only
it's called "keylogger". Now to find the source code...

[1] - [http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20pcs-lot-35mm-
Arcad...](http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20pcs-lot-35mm-Arcade-Game-
Machine-Push-Button-with-Micro-Switch-28mm-Mounting-Hole-
Buttons/1192868_1871265879.html)

[2] -
[https://www.pjrc.com/store/teensy.html](https://www.pjrc.com/store/teensy.html)

~~~
masaleiro
Hi! Project author here. The keyboard has both the macro functions (from F1 to
F12) and the keylogger. Since it's completely open source / open hardware you
can disable the keylogger in the firmware if you don't like it. I personally
don't use it. No one uses the keyboard except me and I'm not going to log my
own stuff :) . Just put it there to show that it is possible to do it.
Regarding the source code, it's available in my github:
[https://github.com/masaleiro/HacKeyboard](https://github.com/masaleiro/HacKeyboard)

------
BorisMelnik
I'd back this if it were a kickstarter :)

I really like the features he/she thought of. If it were wireless, it would
make the 8GB storage a lot more useful. I am not one for flashing lights in
anything that I do, but I won't doubt this is very cool. The other features
are great. I can't other manufacturers aren't thinking of this stuff!

------
roel_v
It's nice that there is so much innovation in keyboards the last year 2-3
years, in an area that seems to have been stagnant in the 2-3 decades before
that. We have the Ergodox (and the EZ in a few weeks), the Ultimate Hacking
Keyboard and Keyboardio in 2016 (well, that's the crowdfunded planning - make
of that what you will), there are (in the non-split area) many different high-
quality 10-key less and mini variations, keycap customization is turning into
a micromarket of itself, etc.

~~~
lumpypua
Innovation in details sure, but switches with fancy feels and keycaps aren't
revolutionary. I'd really like a Datahand[1] -esque keyboard for under a
grand, but I doubt it'll ever happen.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand)

~~~
DanBC
I'd really like a nice hardware Frogpad, but I think they got clobbered by
patents. (And lack of interest).

~~~
gozo
Any idea if it is, or what is, actually patented? The hardware wouldn't be
very hard to make if one can live with normal height keys.

~~~
DanBC
I think the half-keyboard stuff.

[http://blog.monstuff.com/archives/000021.html](http://blog.monstuff.com/archives/000021.html)

------
seivui
Nice build. But why secret storage? Storage will never be secret unless
encrypted.

~~~
varjag
You mean it will never be secure. It can well be secret.

